# phils military killed



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Report is rebels killed 44 military in Mindanao on 25th


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

I believe they were SAF police


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

its true my Late Brother in law was a member of the unit that was sent in and killed
the whole family is in mourning for the men of his old group.
They could have been sent into any part of the country at a minutes notice not knowing what to expect.
My Late Brother lived for the job and the friendship within his battalion.
he died just before we settled in the Philippines he leaves a wife and 4 children.
A brave brother sadly missed


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

expatuk2015 said:


> ...


Looks like a cluster fxxx 

Added to it the glorious president choosing not to welcome the bodies and opting to open a car factory ... Lunetta replayed 

Still sad to see the AFP nearby didn't intervene, opting to follow protocol and safeguard the Cease Fire terms than save the PNP Saf being slaughtered 

There are videos showing the so-called rebels pilfering the dead and kicking the dead bodies ...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> Added to it the glorious president choosing not to welcome the bodies and opting to open a car factory ... Lunetta replayed


He must not keep up with US news and see that citizens don't like when their president ignore this kind of thing.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jim151 said:


> I believe they were SAF police


Some saf some pnp


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

The official Philippine government report is claiming that 44 SAF Police Officers were ambushed in Mindanao by MILF rebels, no mention of PNP personnel but then...this is the Philippines...their facts could just be incorrect.

Kind of like the Philippine Government's total body count and death toll from Super Typhoon Yolanda. Entire towns wiped out, tens of thousands of bodies never found yet the official total death toll remains so low...

May they all Rest In Peace!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> The official Philippine government report is claiming that 44 SAF Police Officers were ambushed in Mindanao by MILF rebels, no mention of PNP personnel but then...this is the Philippines...their facts could just be incorrect.
> 
> Kind of like the Philippine Government's total body count and death toll from Super Typhoon Yolanda. Entire towns wiped out, tens of thousands of bodies never found yet the official total death toll remains so low...
> 
> May they all Rest In Peace!


It will change daily and does. This ain't Kansas.10 yrs here and still a babe


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Just read online that they have found six more police bodies in Mindanao, bringing the total dead to 50 now, (GMA NEWS), and they are also saying that many SAF officers are still missing and they fear the death toll will continue to rise over the next few days while they continue the search.

http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...icers-killed-in-maguindanao-clash-rises-to-50

The bright side...if there is any...it seems they did manage to take out the #1 top most wanted terrorist in the Philippines, (Marwan). Photo's of the dead terrorist have already been released on the internet.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

expatuk2015 said:


> its true my late brother in law was a member of the unit that was sent in and killed
> the whole family is in mourning for the men of his old group.
> They could have been sent into any part of the country at a minutes notice not knowing what to expect.
> My late brother lived for the job and the friendship within his battalion.
> ...


rip


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

cvgtpc1 said:


> He must not keep up with US news and see that citizens don't like when their president ignore this kind of thing.


If you know about PNoy you Will know he can't run for another term and all his actions are like .. he just.don't give a *<Snip>* on what the voting public says...


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

if this is even partly true it is a sad situation
http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/focus/02/03/15/watch-anatomy-mamasapano-clash


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Things will get clearer or murkier once almost everybody in the political and civic circles start their investigations.
According to recent reports both from media and LEO groups.
The SAF were 392 strong.
Total strength of main assault force was 30.
Strength of blocking force was 45. 44 were killed.
The rest of the almost two battalions were stationed in command 3 kilometers away.
Why did they not reinforce their comrades? Why wait for the 6th Infantry Division of the Army?
IMO this was a lapse of judgement of the SAF Commander. Pure and simple.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

galactic said:


> Things will get clearer or murkier once almost everybody in the political and civic circles start their investigations.
> According to recent reports both from media and LEO groups.
> The SAF were 392 strong.
> Total strength of main assault force was 30.
> ...


things are never so simple in Ph

btw, when one of the bodies from Cordillera was brought for burial, the NPA attacked the cop sent to check the security and burial delayed .. so ... ?? A normal day in PH !

add to it, i understand most coffins were sealed due to the bodies being mutilated ..


----------

